# another battery question



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi All,

I've read the stikkies, but still can;t work this out or not...

I have a Rimor Europa, and the current leisure battery is dead, and needs replacing.

I currently have a 80a battery - can i simply replace this with a 110a battery, or will that throw the control panel into a wobbly ?

Plus, is is better to have a sealed battery, or NOT ? I'm guessing NOT sealed means that i don;t have to keep topping it up ?

thanks !


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Basically, you can fit whatever size you want as long as it fits in the space.

On some vehicles, you have to reset some of the control panels otherwise you get a false state of battery charge. Most Leisure batteries are sealed ones nowadays. Personally, I do not think it makes a difference which one you get.

If your old battery is a gel one, you may have to alter the setting if you have an Electroblok unit fitted. There is a switch for Gel/non Gel on it.

Just a tip for you (and anyone else reading this) Go Outdoors are selling off 75 Amp hour Leisure batteries for £49.99. They are physically quite small and 2 of them might fit together to give 150 Ah in a space where a 110 would fit.


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks for the info.

Unfortunately, i live in "rip off" france where everything is 50% more expensive then the UK. Just been on RS components website to get a new multimeter - same company, same product, 35% more expensive here.

Cheapest 110a battery i've found so far? 190 euros !!


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

If i decided to buy 2 batteries (new, same size, same make etc etc), can i just link them in PARRALEL and again, will all the electrics and electronics just sort themselves out? 

I have space for one under the drivers seat, and one just behind.

I have a rimor 2007 model, so fairly new with a 'power link'/control panel / psu etc...

thanks !


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Yes, fit as many as you like of the same type and age and just link them in parallel.
Not sure about you control panel, best read the manual. The only thing likely to be effected is the "state of charge" reading if you have one. A simple control panel will just measure the voltage.
Remember that the more battery capacity you add than the longer your charger will take to charge them.




Trevor


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*battery*

Cant wholly agree with JD 88ah batt batteriemegastore 2009 France 65 euros and its in Normandy, on ebay no/250684197092


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

> Just a tip for you (and anyone else reading this) Go Outdoors are selling off 75 Amp hour Leisure batteries for £49.99. They are physically quite small and 2 of them might fit together to give 150 Ah in a space where a 110 would fit.


This is the best VALUE I have found and is exactly the same as the more expensive Numax CXV31mf

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270649932067&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi jd_boss_hogg, I also live in the Mayenne France and have just got 2, 110ah batteries from a company near Caen they are the same as the ones sold as Numax but with a different badge, 3 year warranty cost was €90 each with free 48hr delivery. If you want detail pm me and I'll give you the info.


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks all,

Looks like i was searching in the wrong places (batterie de loisir when it should have been batterie de decharge lente).

I'm going to have a quick look the 'stikkies' through to see if i can find out how long it takes to charge on EHU and alternator, and i'll then work out what size/quantity to buy...

thanks again !


----------

